# A day of rise and falls(literally!)



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

We all have to have bad days to give us great days. Sorry about your fall. I've had my share, but from those you learn to sit deep, tall with solid legs - so you have to be thankful for the mistakes to teach you.

I hope you got pictures or vids!


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

^yea, unforch I think they got my horrible XC round! And I don't think it was my position, it was that Blue had never seen a jump like it,


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

99% of errors is rider.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Yes, but both my trainer and my mom said that some of the blame in this part was Blue, it wasn't all my fault.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

not trying to be mean but it's bad sportsmanship to blame a fall on the horse.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

...naughty girl blaming the horse like that! It's usually more rider error then bad pony error.... tsk-tsk! I'm glad you ended on a good note... I was opposite, the dressage test was always the worst score and then cross country always put me back in the running... show jumping was the make or break to put me back in the ribbons....


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Ummm, Thanks for your imput, I do belive that most falls and such are rider error, and this was partly my fault for not riding aggressavly enough, but she also refused because she wasn't trained engough, but she does know how to jump a solid oxer, and my trainer and I both belive that is was 50% me 50% her.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

If she refused the jump because she never faced an obsticle of that sort - then it was your fault for her being unprepared.

Never blame the horse.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

I think I will consider my trainer's words and advice alot more than others, I trust her alot more


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Stop and think about it. If your horse refused because she was "scared" of the fence - then that was your fault for not preparing her enough. 

If you came to the fence in a solid CC form, I don't know - I'd have to see the pics or vids. 

If your coach blames your horse - then I'd question my coach.

I cliniqued under Ian Millar eons ago through Pony Club - and he said something that will always stick with me till the day I die.

"I good rider conforms to their horse and a poor rider makes their horse conform to them. A good rider blames themselves for erros, and a poor rider blames their horse"


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

Congrats on your first! We all take away something new to work on after our shows. I guess that is what makes them so addicting. You fix one thing then come home with another to work on. Nice job!


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

^Thanks! Yea, my trainer is at a new barn with XC fences so I will be schoolin there and we are going to go about every month and school at the local event place too! I am also getting a horse trained in eventing soon, so hopfully I will dominate in the fall!


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Here is Blue and I in Dressage and Stadium


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I couldn't see the dressage test what-so-ever and the stadium was alright.

Your mom's texas accent is strong. Least you had lovely texas weather for your HT.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

WHAT! My mom is from Mighagan! We are from AR! And I could see the whole Dressage test!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

She says Y'all - she sounds Texan. Must be different parts of Michigan with that strong accent. I am in SW Michigan and I havent heard that strong of an accent.

I could see you and your horse moving around, but very hard to see due to the distance.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

How would you know what a texan sounds like anyway?


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Ah, Arizona - I searched Area 5 for Eventing and that's right, Arizona. My mistake. At times it sounds like a Texas accent.

I play Xbox live nightly and I have friends who I talk to everynight who are from texas. They say Y'all and Yes Mam with that twang that I thougth I heard in your mom's voice.

I also have a dear friend who is a Texan who rides, trains and competes at a Reining Fascillity in Texas who calls me every Sunday. She says that "Yes Mam' and Y'all all the time, like your mom does.

It doesn't really matter anyways - I just thought it was a texas accent. My mistake


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Arkansas sweetie


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

He he, MIEventer. Ever been down here? ;]

SB's mom sounds down right Northern compared to us. Ha ha.

ETA: The other woman talking at the end sounds more Southern, though. Lol.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

lol, you're right. I listened to her voice again.

I'm Canadian, so any "accent" here in the states is strong to me.

Most people here in Michigan talk "normal" cept the "Rut Beer" instead of ROOT Beer. And "Ruff" intsead of ROOF. Or crick, instead of CREEK. 

ha ha!


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Ha ha - I'm from South Texas - Houston to be exact. We "yes ma'am" and "no sir" anyone who walks our way, and I will maintain that "y'all" is correct and proper, since every other language in the world has a word for "y'all." Bahaha.

Ha ha ha. Texas pride - gotta love it.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Hmm odd -I searched Area 5 again and I still get Texas. I even searched the Fascillity you quoted in your signature, and that's in Texas.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Oooh Leah - maybe it is the other lady that I mistook as Stormy's Mom. My mistake.

I find accents fascinating!!


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh I just assumed Mom was taping, I might be wrong, lol.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Look at the WHOLE map, it's TX, AR, AND LA! And my siggy is just from a Tee that my friend AnnO got there
And it was my mom and my grandma


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah - anyways....back to topic......


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Yeah, I couldn't really see anything either.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

You need to teach your mom to make videos! teehee, she was steady and kept it on the horse but she was far away and she never zoomed. I could see that you completed your test and although I'm not sure which test you were doing I did not see any major bobbles. I'm sure you did not post it for critiques, if you had that video would have been impossible to critique. It looked like a pretty place. 

What was the name of the facility? I'm just curious, I noticed the argument about Texas accents and stuff, I just had to giggle. I live in VA and so many people have so many different accents, funny to read the argument... I say Crick instead of Creek and I've never lived in Michigan... I did live in Illinois, maybe that's close enough to carry the accent over... I say Ya'll too, but I did live in TX once... 

Anyhow, as for the dressage test... not all barns have websites and I bet if you googled any barn name... we'll just make one up... Oakleaf stables... I bet you could find it in 10 states....

Anyhow... let us know how your next show go's... when is it?


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks! The place was Jubilee farms, put on by some pony club. My camera can't zoom when taking vids and that is the only place parents are friends are allowed to watch because it is'nt is a ring, it is just in a feild. I def will and it is probably late September but I will have to check the USEA site!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

cool... lots of time to practice...

I blew my western classes this weekend... there were 15 in each class... I'm POSITIVE I was 15th in each class!!!!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> cool... lots of time to practice...
> 
> I blew my western classes this weekend... there were 15 in each class... I'm POSITIVE I was 15th in each class!!!!


I hate those days! I had a judge once that I swear hated my horse and/or me. I smiled at her and she just rolled her eyes. I swear she hated having to place me 5th in a class of 5 LOL.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

^jerk of a judge! 
I swear, I had the BEST dressage judge! She blew the whistle as we were going by her stand and Blue kinda spooked, and she was like "Oh, I'm so sorry!" 
She was really nice!


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

I love Blue's tail with the black streak inside the white. It's so cute! Sounds like you came back well! Don't worry about the fall, I fell of TWICE in a row at a hunter show last summer, off a 13.1 pony. Now that was embarrassing, lol

Guys, I think if StomyBlues wanted to have your guys opinions about why she fell, she would ask. Everytime someone posts something, it doesn't mean they want their riding abilities analyzed. This is the show section, not the critique section.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

^THANKS! Yes, it's like I don't analize you every time you fall, do I?
And thanks about Blue's tail! It has taken me the last 3 years to get it nice and long and pretty like that! I LOVE it!


----------

